# Steam power



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

These are just a very few of my many steam engines... Includes Northerns, Hudsons, Pacifics, K-5's, and Atlantics.. There's many, many more stored away, and on the layout. Not shown are my diesels.....Please keep in mind, I'm not bragging, just sharing with my good friends here on the forum.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello flyernut, Nice collection of American Flyer engines. They look like new and look so cool. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

That's very nice!! Can you tell me (if that's possible) what the advantage is of one steam engine over another? I see there are so many different ones made. Did Gilbert make them all different as how much they can pull depending on engine size, or do they all basically have the same amount of power?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

mario760 said:


> That's very nice!! Can you tell me (if that's possible) what the advantage is of one steam engine over another? I see there are so many different ones made. Did Gilbert make them all different as how much they can pull depending on engine size, or do they all basically have the same amount of power?


IMHO: It comes down to the weight of the engine for pulling power. All of the electric motors in the units put out about the same power. Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mario760 said:


> That's very nice!! Can you tell me (if that's possible) what the advantage is of one steam engine over another? I see there are so many different ones made. Did Gilbert make them all different as how much they can pull depending on engine size, or do they all basically have the same amount of power?


Weight, traction tires, etc, have a lot to do with it. Basically, Gilbert, in my opinion, wanted to re-create locomotives that actually were in use at the time. Details couldn't be duplicated due to technology at that time, but I think they didi a nice job.. The only other motor Gilbert offered in steam was the super motor, found in 326 and 336 engines.


----------



## Smoke Stack Lightning (Dec 7, 2015)

Quite the stable, and I bet they all run every bit as good as they look:thumbsup:

Rich


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut said:


> The only other motor Gilbert offered in steam was the super motor, found in 326 and 336 engines.


flyernut: Don't forget the Large Armature "Side Brush" motors in the 21139-40. IMHO these where the best AC motors they every made.:appl: They run so> SMOOOOTH! They even rival the 332/334 DC motors. Of course this is JMHO-Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> flyernut: Don't forget the Large Armature "Side Brush" motors in the 21139-40. IMHO these where the best AC motors they every made.:appl: They run so> SMOOOOTH! They even rival the 332/334 DC motors. Of course this is JMHO-Larry


I don't know anything about them, and I don't have any. I didn't mean to leave them out. They're so darn expensive is the main reason I don't have any, lol.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Smoke Stack Lightning said:


> Quite the stable, and I bet they all run every bit as good as they look:thumbsup:
> 
> Rich


Everything I own runs the way it should.. In fact, last night I went through a bunch of sets just to have the engines stretch their legs.Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Flyer nut*



flyernut said:


> Everything I own runs the way it should.. In fact, last night I went through a bunch of sets just to have the engines stretch their legs.Thanks for the kind words.


Flyernut is a tremendous asset to the Forum and an even better 'Flyer resource. He always answers an e-mail with great knowledge and always offers encouragement. I would love to have a few of those locomotives and anxious to see a posting of some of your diesels.

C100


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

C100 said:


> Flyernut is a tremendous asset to the Forum and an even better 'Flyer resource. He always answers an e-mail with great knowledge and always offers encouragement. I would love to have a few of those locomotives and anxious to see a posting of some of your diesels.
> 
> C100


WOW!! Even my wife doesn't talk that nice about me,lol!! Many thanks.. I enjoy this forum, it's the ONLY train forum I belong to, and if I like something, I go over-board.. I hope my many threads don't bore anyone, or duplicate what they already know. I'll try to find those diesels!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

